# Arrow Nock Sizing



## Northern Arch. (Jul 6, 2017)

Howdy all, 

I'm new to the forum and newish to shooting a recurve bow. I shot a ton when I was a kid and for whatever reason stopped, and now picked it up again as an adult. Right now I am just trying to piece together my set up. My biggest snag thus far is nock sizes, and I have looked all over and found next to no information on it. So therefore I am assuming that this is such an obvious problem to anyone else. I shoot a Martin Panther, and recently purchased some Easton xx75 aluminum arrows with the UNI bushing for the nocks. However, the nocks that came with the arrows are way too tight and fail the dangling tap test with flying colors. I purchased some other nocks that are slightly wider from a sporting goods store, but still grip like hell and make quite the noise coming off of the string. 

How on earth do I figure out what nock I need based on the bow string? Arrow size? Are there even different nock sizes? If I am honest, I am completely lost and any help with my stupid question would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Some companies list the throat sizes of their nocks.  For instance Easton's g-nocks are 0.098" (large) and 0.088" (small). Alternatively you could measure the diameter of the string with a caliper or micrometer and choose accordingly.

Most people just live with the sizes the nock they want to use comes in, whatever it is. They change the serving on the string to match. This requires a serving tool, something that is inexpensive and should be a part of every archer's toolbox. You can buy the top of the line fancy ones for about $50 and basic ones for 1/3 of that. You can serve a string without a tool but do it once and you will order the tool... 

Serving material is available in several sizes so you should be able to hit any final diameter you may need. Some experimentation may be necessary.

Alternatively you could get a new string. Several string makers will make the serving diameter on the string they make for you appropriate for whatever nock you are using. Tell them when ordering what nocks you are/want to use. 

Chad at recurves.com will do this...http://recurves.com/


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

NA - 

The odds are the string that came with the bow is way over-built (too big). 
Getting the right size string should solve the problem.

Draw weight and arrow size would have been useful info.

Viper1 out.


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

I started using accunocks. I really like them. Won't fall off when hunting. Takes the string size out of the equation too. But, you are spending about .75 per nock.


----------



## oldmand (Aug 18, 2015)

You could file the interior of the nocks to fit better. Takes some time but no $ output. Or, you could order a custom string that will come with a serving tailored to the nocks you like. They run about $25. PM me and I can give you the name of the string maker I use or the names of some other quality makers. Google will put you on to them also.


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

The companies that make the nocks could standardize the interior throat widths, and the stringmakers could then offer served bowstrings whose served diameter fits the standard sized nock. That would make it easy for you. It would be like the makers of screw-in points and the makers of arrow inserts agreeing to standardize the sizes. (Or the makers of electrical appliances agreeing with the makers of the electrical outlets to standardize the sizes of the plugs and outlets.) That's why we don't have to agonize over getting the right size and the right threads when we buy screw-in field points for our arrows. 

If for some reason these guys cannot standardize the sizes of nock throats and served bow strings, then at least they could make it easier for the archers to get information before they buy the products about what the interior throat widths are, and what the diameter of the served strings are, so that you can buy components that match each other in size. As of now, the nock makers have made it unnecessarily difficult to find out in advance what the interior throat widths will be on the nocks that you are going to buy. And few if any stringmakers will publish what the diameter of the served string will be. That makes it unnecessarily hard for the archers. You can buy a serving tool and serving thread and re-serve the strings yourself, with a serving thread of the diameter that you choose; but you still will not know in advance what the diameter will be on the bow string after you have put that serving on. That make the whole process just a matter of trial and error and happenstance. It is burdensome and unnecessarily inefficient.


----------



## Northern Arch. (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks guys, I appreciate all the help. I broke the calipers out and measured at the center serving and it turned out to be .116 inches (2.9mm). I do believe it is the stock bow string, and I am shooting 40 lbs at a 30 inch draw. The arrows are 2213 easton xx75 camo hunters if anyone was curious (it's a heavier arrow I know, but the spine fits and I just wanted something to start out). Just trying to make everything work together. Depending on what I can work out I may just get a new bow string. Its comforting to know that it can be as complicated as I feared as I find it near impossible to find nock measurements. Thank you again for the responses, way more than helpful to get this beginner off the ground.


----------



## oldnewby (Oct 13, 2015)

Northern Arch: It would be discouraging to buy a new served string and then find out that that is too thick at the serving, as well. Please let us know if you can find a stringmaker who will tell you in advance what the diameter of the served string will be. Or if you find a stringmaker who will custom make a string with a diameter at the serving that matches your nock throat, whatever size that might be. It is a shame that the archery tackle makers make it so unnecessarily cumbersome.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

oldnewby said:


> Northern Arch: It would be discouraging to buy a new served string and then find out that that is too thick at the serving, as well. *Please let us know if you can find a stringmaker who will tell you in advance what the diameter of the served string will be.* Or if you find a stringmaker who will custom make a string with a diameter at the serving that matches your nock throat, whatever size that might be. It is a shame that the archery tackle makers make it so unnecessarily cumbersome.


Several string makers do this. I can attest that Chad at the link I provided above provides this service, and has been accurate on every string he's made for me. You tell him the nock and he sizes the serving accordingly.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

NA - 

The string is too thick (too many strands). 
The arrows are way over spined for the bow. (2213s are a 460 spine, and you really need a 600)

If the bow can handle a low-stretch string use 14 strands of D97, with #4 nylon serving and a 0.88 throat nock)
If the bow isn't rated for low stretch materials, use a 12 strand B-50 (Dacron) string) with the same serving and nock size. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Going to slightly disagree.

Are you sure your arrows have Uni bushings and not Super Uni bushings?

Stock 2213s come with Super Uni bushings ("S" nocks, .244" shank), not Uni bushings ("G" nocks, .166" shank). S nocks come in only 1 throat size, closer to .098, while the G nocks come in both .098 and .088. Most other nocks from various manufacturers in the same .244-.246" shank size are similar in throat size.

So I would suggest that to fit .098 throat nocks, the OP needs a 14 strand B50 with #4 nylon, or 16-18 strand D97.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Stash - 

Not exactly. 
Why are you assuming large groove G nocks? 
14 strands of B-50 works well up to 60# as does 16 strands of D97, both of which would be inappropriate for the OP's 40# @ 30" bow. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I'm not assuming large groove G nocks, I'm assuming S nocks (Super nocks), and while 12 strands of B50 is certainly sufficient for the OP's bow, my experience is that 14 strands of B50 with #4 nylon serving is a perfect fit for S nocks, (and large groove Gs as well). The extra 2 strands won't hurt at all.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Stash -

Not that it really matters, but why bother using more strands than needed and slightly slowing down the bow for no benefit? 
1/4", 9/32" and 5/16" glue on nocks will work with the string sizes I mentioned as well.

I'd rather see the OP get the right arrows (1816s/1916s), rather than making a log shoot from a 40# bow.

Viper1 out.


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

Buy different size serving material and reserve your bowstring from a perfect fit. This factor is MUCH more important top accuracy than many archers realize.


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

I have to say that I take any "S" nock on any arrow, and put it in a pile, never to be shot. 

One nock I just detest for nock fit. 

On the other hand the 3-D super nock by Easton one of the best.


----------



## balkanboy (Nov 9, 2012)

As much as I agree with everything said above, you would for sure benefit from properly sized and served string, the easiest and fastest solution is to get Nocks that are right match for your existing string. In my opinion Beiter Nocks in throat size #2 would work great for you. #2 throat size is 3mm do you would have perfect fit. If you are indeed having Super-Uni bushings than you need Beiter size 19/2, if you have Uni bushing than it will be 12/2. Best way to find out is to measure existing nock (measure the part that goes inside bushing), Super-Uni is little over 6.2mm and Uni is little over 4.2mm. Make sure to get a nock tool for Beiter Nocks it is inexpensive and makes your life easier with Beiter Nocks. 
Hope this helps, 
Marko


----------



## Roadsnakes (Nov 29, 2016)

oldmand said:


> You could file the interior of the nocks to fit better. Takes some time but no $ output. Or, you could order a custom string that will come with a serving tailored to the nocks you like. They run about $25. PM me and I can give you the name of the string maker I use or the names of some other quality makers. Google will put you on to them also.


'
I bought a dozen arrows on line that were Way too Tight.

My wife had a padded emery board that she used for her nails.

I ran it through the Nock openings a few times.

WAHLAH!

They all were fine in a couple on minutes!
'


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

balkanboy said:


> As much as I agree with everything said above, you would for sure benefit from properly sized and served string, the easiest and fastest solution is to get Nocks that are right match for your existing string. In my opinion Beiter Nocks in throat size #2 would work great for you. #2 throat size is 3mm do you would have perfect fit. If you are indeed having Super-Uni bushings than you need Beiter size 19/2, if you have Uni bushing than it will be 12/2. Best way to find out is to measure existing nock (measure the part that goes inside bushing), Super-Uni is little over 6.2mm and Uni is little over 4.2mm. Make sure to get a nock tool for Beiter Nocks it is inexpensive and makes your life easier with Beiter Nocks.
> Hope this helps,
> Marko


X2. Beiter's are the Best nocks in the world...


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

I sent my interstate friend my specs, a small groove Easton nock and a paid return envelope when I needed a new recurve string
Received my new string last week, perfect nock fit, and WA barebow legal serving height.
Nice string, shoots well.


----------

